# SD/HD/Both option setting for wishlists



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

It would be nice if a wishlist could be told what to do if the same program airs (at the same time) on both an HD channel and the corresponding SD channel.

People have already requested a way to preferentially record in HD, but I have a slightly different problem. I've got a wishlist set up to record everything that matches Sports/Tennis, French Open. This picks up the coverage from both the Tennis Channel and ESPN2. Unfortunately the coding in the program guide isn't detailed enough to show that the "First Round" coverage on these two channels is not, in fact, the same programming (and if the Tennis channel coverage is split into two parts, the two parts appear to be indistinguishable). As a result I have to set the wishlist options to record "All showings (with duplicates)", or lose some of the coverage.

If I do that, though, the TiVo will record both the ESPN2 and ESPN2HD coverage. Recording HD in 5-hour chunks runs me out of disk space really fast, so I have to review the "To Do" list and remove all the ESPN2HD recordings. It would be a lot easier if I could set the wishlist to choose the SD recording by default.

That wouldn't help me with SciFi vs. SciFiHD - the HD version appears to be only on the Eastern time zone, while my regular SciFi channel is the Pacific time zone. But that's less recording per week, even during a marathon.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

Clearly there are a lot of people who prefer to record HD, and there are some like the OP here who have reasons to prefer recording in SD.

People who prefer HD are obviously looking for best quality. In my experience, HD channels are always better quality than SD channels, even if the content is only SD. Thus I think the distinction should be made between SD and HD *channels*, rather then SD and HD *content*.

Here is a proposal on how this could be done:

- In the Recording Settings area, add a new setting called "Channel Preference", with options "HD", "SD", and "First Available". This value applies to suggestions, and is the default value for wishlists. Individual wishlists have the option to override the default value.

- "First Available" obviously records the first available showing of a program regardless of channel type. If the HD or SD preference is selected, then the Tivo will look for a showing on the preferred channel type within some time interval following the first available showing. This time interval could default to something like 1 day (24 hours), but would ideally be user configurable in the range of 1-14 days.

- The Tivo can automatically determine which channels are SD and which are HD by searching the guide data to look for programming marked as HD. If there is none, then assume the channel is SD. This avoids the need for user configuration of the channel types.


----------



## morsborn (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, I have a similar problem with my wishlists. If the program airs on something like NBC, which has both an HD and an SD channel, the TIVO always choses to record the SD version. Tonight, my wishlist for "Lady Gaga" recorded her performance on Jay Leno from channel 5 (Standard Def) instead of the channel 105 (High Definition). It's frustrating. 

Anyone got any solution for this? There should be a "record in Hi Definition or Standard Definition as default?" option somewhere in the setup options.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

morsborn said:


> Yes, I have a similar problem with my wishlists. If the program airs on something like NBC, which has both an HD and an SD channel, the TIVO always choses to record the SD version. Tonight, my wishlist for "Lady Gaga" recorded her performance on Jay Leno from channel 5 (Standard Def) instead of the channel 105 (High Definition). It's frustrating.
> 
> Anyone got any solution for this? There should be a "record in Hi Definition or Standard Definition as default?" option somewhere in the setup options.


You could go to channels and uncheck the NBC SD channel to indicate you don't receive that channel.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

shwru980r said:


> You could go to channels and uncheck the NBC SD channel to indicate you don't receive that channel.


That is exactly what I did when an SD channel was given an HD counterpart. Eliminating the available options that the DVR has to choose from definitely increases your chances for success.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree with having a setup question about which would you rather record in by default SD or HD.!


----------



## toups (Dec 13, 2003)

ohboy710 said:


> I agree with having a setup question about which would you rather record in by default SD or HD.!


Actually, the ideal solution is to offer all 4 options:

1) Best solution: record true HD shows from the HD channel and SD shows that are just upsampled to HD on the SD channel. (This would give the best resolution for the lowest amount of bits recorded. Does the HD flag accurately supply information needed for this option?)

2) Always record in SD (for those who only use SD.)

3) Always record in HD (for those who insist and don't want option 1.)

4) Record both SD and HD (for the rare case where the SD and HD versions differ.)

My vote is for option 1.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I would LOVE an option for HD or SD preference for Wishlists. I don't like the option deleting the SD version of a channel that is available in HD.


----------

